# Randy Oitker in Ripleys Believe it or NOT !!



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Congrats to Randy Oitker. He just beat his own shooting record at the
2008 Harrisburg Great Eastern Sports show.
He shot five arrows at one time and hit five targets.
His equipment and arrows will be retired to a Ripleys Believe it or not Museum.
He was using a Matthews Bow, Easton Epic Arrows, a Muzzy Zero Effect rest, and NO FLETCHING!! Just the little ole T-4 TURBO NOCKS!!!
Joe Angeloni , the inventor of the Muzzy Zero and I both were there to see Randy do this!!!!
Great entertainment, great fun, and a great young ambassador for our sport following in the footsteps of good ol Howard Hill.

I have attached a poster of stills. As soon as Randy Gets home to Ill. and sends me the video I will post it.
I am very proud of Randy .

.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure those are Easton Lightspeeds. Epics have green on them..might be just me.
Big congrats to Randy, hope to see the video soon.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Randy is a huge asset to the archery world. Top notch guy and awesome shooter! You can really tell with this guy he is geniune and loves to perform and meet people. 

Congrats Randy on setting that record! :thumbs_up


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

he shot 5 at one time?
that's nucking futs


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Five is cool. Randy used to shoot two at a time then three.
I believe we were talking about the problems of shooting more than three arrows about two years ago at the Harrisburg show and Randy was having problems with the fletching hitting and causing erratic arrow flight and was just not able to get a four arrow shot with any consistent accuracy. I kind of jokingly told Randy that I was shooting arrows with the T-4 bareshaft 40 yds in testing that I had done. He dedided to try the four arrow shot without fletch and after some experimenting got it to work last year.
I talked to randy a few days before the Harrisburg show and he told me he had a suprise. Wow !!! what a suprise!!! 
Here is a larger image of the setup

Randy calls what he does precision shooting, not trick shooting. 
In as much as no one except an entertainer would have any use to shoot multiple arrows from a bow. The shot does demonstrate what modern archery products can do in the hands of a skilled shooter.
Please do not try this at home. It could be quite dangerous in the hands of someone who is not experienced.


----------



## MadArcher (Jun 25, 2003)

how many yards does he shoot this at???


madarcher


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

I think this show was around 15 yds.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, those're Easton Lightspeeds. Good arrows.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

A bow SHOTgun...... :wink:


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

*awesome*

that is awesome.i'm kind of bummed out though.i was down there the first saturday.when did he do it i wish i could've seen it.i took my kids with me so needless to say i didn't see everything i wanted to.i did love having them with me though they are great kids.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

I saw him shoot at a Cabelas grand opening and was able to talk to him before for awhile... really down to earth kid.. He like to shoot a Mathews LX ... hope he dosen't retire his favorite one!!!


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

They are retiring the bow in the photo . It is the red white and blue target bow.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

nick snook said:


> They are retiring the bow in the photo . It is the red white and blue target bow.


Conquest Apex 7?


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Spring turkey season is coming up soon. Let's see him try this with gobbler guillotines.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

for those who haven't seen it


----------



## gafferq2xl (Aug 1, 2003)

Lawrence Archer said:


> Conquest Apex 7?


Don't belive it's a 7. None made in the RWB color scheme to my knowledge.

Standard Apex. Not retiring any of mine!!:59:


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

I bet his bow is really quiet shooting 5 arrows at once! No lost energy here!


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

I was talking to Randy today and he has some better footage of the shot. from another tv station and some footage I shot with randy's camera. I will post it as soon as he sends it to me.


----------

